# 1000w GE4557 Beamshots



## Flashanator (May 20, 2008)

MEGA TORCH LUMEN INCAN MONSTER.

Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight

Some quick beamshots to compare with the 1000w monster. 
(1/4sec, f/3.2, ISO 200) (arent the best quality pics)

When I first fired it up just on low beam 300w, I almost wet my pants. Then I had to rub my eyes in disbelief on the 700w mega beam. This is beyond insane. 20,000+Lumens. :bow::naughty:

Running the 1000w is pretty limited due to runtime & waking the neigbours.
























Battery ran dead, had to recharge.

These look a little blurry as i was in a hurry coz it started to rain.










This was built by a fellow CPF member.  IMO this **** over LK14, I love the low/high beam function. I really want to get a big external NiMH setup to get at least 20mins runtime.

Now if i could just run two of these GE4557's off my 4wd????? :devil:


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 20, 2008)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

That should sum it up. 


WOW.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 20, 2008)

Aw 'cmon - it's just daylight in your backyard and you photoshopped out the sky right?  
What the heck is this running for a battery pack? I'm assuming 1000 watts at 12 volts so that could be drawing around 83 Amps ! 

:twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator (May 20, 2008)

Hi,

Yer I'm a pro at Photoshop. 

28v DC, 35amps I believe. 

Limited to the size of the yard for now. This THING can throw pretty far, Ill try get some pics tomoz on a big open Football Oval.

ROFL, still cant believe how nuts this is.:nana:

cya.


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 20, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


>


 
Wow . This looks like a jet engine test in the backyard .


----------



## FILIPPO (May 20, 2008)

damn!

1000W is HOT!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 20, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Aw 'cmon - it's just daylight in your backyard and you photoshopped out the sky right?
> What the heck is this running for a battery pack? I'm assuming 1000 watts at 12 volts so that could be drawing around 83 Amps !
> 
> :twothumbs


My guess on battery packs would be LiFeP04 drill pack cells. There was another poster a while was running a 1000W+ on a couple of stock DeWalt 36V drill packs in parallel. 

The other possiblility would be be a big stack of LiPos -- LiPo cells meant for RC applications that could fit in the body of that flashlight can discharge more than enough power to light that lamp... though unlike LiFeP04s, they tend to explode if you look at them wrong


----------



## petrev (May 21, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> My guess on battery packs would be LiFeP04 drill pack cells. There was another poster a while was running a 1000W+ on a couple of stock DeWalt 36V drill packs in parallel.
> 
> The other possiblility would be be a big stack of LiPos -- LiPo cells meant for RC applications that could fit in the body of that flashlight can discharge more than enough power to light that lamp... though unlike LiFeP04s, they tend to explode if you look at them wrong



:twothumbs

It's Mine

*Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight*

1x DeWalt 36V (10xA123) for Power - More views of the pack and charger system HERE (The Double Pack 1000W+ you mentioned)

Thanks for the great shots Flashanator and glad you like your new Torch - nice idea with the diffuser too.

If you don't mind I'll quote what you PMed me when it arrived !



Flashanator PM said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!
> 
> This is just nuts.
> 
> ...



That about sums up the responses so far.

Cheers
Pete

ps. Love the Golden-Glow from the Thor that you have managed to capture beautifully.


----------



## Flashanator (May 21, 2008)

thx again pete 4 this amazing light. :thumbsup:


here are some better quality pics

low beam, shows just how much coverage even low beam has. 





:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## lctorana (May 21, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


>


That is the closest thing to daylight I have ever seen on this forum.

Congratulations!

(Oh, and be quick and turn that torch off before the backyard goes up in flames)


----------



## Flashanator (May 21, 2008)

thanks, 

the diffuser 1000w HIGH looks alot brighter in person, that pic was the closest to the real thing i could get with my camera.

Ill take some beamshots on a big oval tomoz. see what this 1000w can really do.


And to think that there are far more powerful big lumen light mods on this forum, i.e (ez's 400w HID Monster)

Later.


----------



## petrev (May 21, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> thanks,
> 
> the diffuser 1000w HIGH looks a lot brighter in person, that pic was the closest to the real thing i could get with my camera.
> 
> ...


 
Hi

Still hoping EZ can do some comparisons between the 1000W and his HID400. 

Cheers Pete


----------



## JimmyM (May 21, 2008)

Now THAT would be a showdown.


----------



## lctorana (May 21, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> ...to think that there are far more powerful big lumen light mods on this forum, i.e (ez's 400w HID Monster)...


CPF Google time.


----------



## petrev (May 21, 2008)

lctorana said:


> CPF Google time.


 
*ez78* - 400W HID Thor


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 21, 2008)

Great show and shots, Flashanator. That sounds like way more than you were hoping for, and that makes me happy that Petrev took such great care of you. Very impressive.


----------



## petrev (May 26, 2008)

Hi Flash

Can you edit this link

*Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight*

into your first post so that people can find the DIY Build more easily now that DM51 has posted his super-duper compendium thread

*The BIG Lights*

Cheers Pete

ps How does the Oval look ? ? ? ?


----------



## karlthev (May 26, 2008)

Nice shots Flash!:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## mdocod (May 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if you have considered this, but when you start getting into that territory of weight and size, you might be able to do better with a portable generator. Might have to be a custom project of a 28V 1000W+ alternator belt driven from a compact 2-3HP engine.


----------



## adamlau (May 27, 2008)

Very nice. I wonder how this would compare to the HyperBlitz...


----------



## petrev (May 27, 2008)

mdocod said:


> I'm not sure if you have considered this, but when you start getting into that territory of weight and size, you might be able to do better with a portable generator. Might have to be a custom project of a 28V 1000W+ alternator belt driven from a compact 2-3HP engine.



Hi

Yes mdocod - Flash needs to build a back pack with a Petrol Strimmer hooked up to an alternator and a DC-Rectifier-Regulator putting out 30V 40A - Not a stealth light though and might need ear-plugs ! ! !



adamlau said:


> Very nice. I wonder how this would compare to the HyperBlitz...



HyperBlitz is the Incan Throw Champion (Bright focussed hotspot) but these 1000W lamps put out more total lumens and fill enormous areas.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (May 27, 2008)

I would assume the blitz would be better for throw, but it would lack torch lumens.

Out of curiosity anyone know if the 64663 HLX bulb in the blitz could be overdriven to 48volts? :tinfoil: 


Pete, the 700w beam throw amazing on the big open distances (350+ meters) :devil: Coz its so wide, its so noticable. I took photos with it compared to my mega illuminator 55w. But im not to good with a camera, all I could take was wide pics un zoomed, & they looked pretty ordinary.


----------



## petrev (May 27, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> I would assume the blitz would be better for throw, but it would lack torch lumens.
> 
> Out of curiosity anyone know if the 64663 HLX bulb in the blitz could be overdriven to 48volts? :tinfoil:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Flash

JimmyM tested a 64663 for me - these are his results


JimmyM said:


> OK. I just returned from my la-BOR-a-tory.
> 
> .Volts --- Amps
> 
> ...



His work surface never recovered but I think his eyes have . . .

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (May 27, 2008)

ROFL. 

Oh well ill stick to 36v to be safe.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 27, 2008)

So is the deal that you can run the 1000 Watt monster with 36 volts, what will be the reduction in bulb life?


----------



## Flashanator (May 28, 2008)

*THOR X 10 with G.E 4557 1000w Beamshots.... 

20,000 + TORCH LUMENS.... **:rock:*

*10MCP with 130w Halogen Full Charge.* :hahaha:






*Mega Illuminator 55w 6000K HID. 

*

*

Thor X10 MOD (Low beam 300w). :devil:
*




*Thor X10 MOD (Big Beam 700w). 

*

*

Thor X10 MOD (1000w with Diffuser Filter). :bow:

*


----------



## petrev (May 28, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> So is the deal that you can run the 1000 Watt monster with 36 volts, what will be the reduction in bulb life?


 
Hi

DeWalt packs are called 36V but that is the Charging Voltage.
Open circuit they are about 33-34V but under the 36A draw they understandably sag and pack will deliver about 28V.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Juggernaut (May 28, 2008)

How about this then, If I can’t run it at 36 volts my only other option is to run it at 26 volts:sigh:. I will be using SLA batteries “I have plenty on hand” obviously I can’t run the light on 36 volts from SLA’s, because there will not be an adequate drop of voltage under load. So will the bulb be noticely duller when under driving it by 2 volts?


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 5, 2009)

nice. And nice tripod too


Fight the *O*rder


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 5, 2009)

Holy Crap!!! I ber your neighbors thought it was the end of days. Eaither a nuke has reached the U.S or the Aliens are taking over...


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 6, 2009)

:thumbsup::goodjob::wow::eeksign:

You should try that on Halloween or something. "Hey kids, let me turn the sun back on for you! There!"

Kids:  

I'm sure my face is going to get stuck like  after reading about this light.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 6, 2009)

lolzertank said:


> Kids:


LOL!!! Yes, that's _exactly_ what their faces would look like if they saw this! Most adults, too!


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 6, 2009)

CGD08 said:


> nice. And nice tripod too
> 
> 
> Fight the *O*rder



Thanks. Its a old heavy duty dumpy level type Tripod, the ones they use when making roads I believe. Quality all the way. Pretty heavy tho.



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Holy Crap!!! I ber your neighbors thought it was the end of days. Eaither a nuke has reached the U.S or the Aliens are taking over...



Yeah some neighbors rush to their curtains to see it. 



lolzertank said:


> :thumbsup::goodjob::wow::eeksign:
> 
> You should try that on Halloween or something. "Hey kids, let me turn the sun back on for you! There!"
> 
> ...



Hehe! Its one of the lights I Wanted from the very beginning I joined CPF.


----------

